# Beneful Wet



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Does any one feed the new beneful wet food to their fluffs?
Also I got Bella the fruitables pumpkin mango treats and she loves them!! Thanks for that treat suggestion 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Its only 2 stars on the dogfoodadvisor.com I try to stick with at least 3 to 5 stars on what I feed. Beneful contains corn and by products which are anything including beaks, feet, and stuff not fit for consumption by anything. So I stay away from anything with by products in it.*

*I was surprised to find Rachel Rays food is 3 1/2 stars and my Mia loves it. *

*Its confusing....I'm still experimenting..*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you aware of this?

Nestlé Purina's Beneful accused of poisoning dogs

382 Complaints and Reviews about Beneful Pet Foods

This hasn't been proven as if yet. Snopes is calling it an 'undetermined.' But with so many reports of sick dogs, I wouldn't touch this stuff with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Please Please do not purchase any of these products.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you!!! I will not be giving her this, sticking with the BB 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

ToniLWilson said:


> Thank you!!! I will not be giving her this, sticking with the BB
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad you saw that - Beneful is not a good food to begin with, and something is going on with it right now.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a ton of info about Beneful!! Don't feed it to your dogs!! Dogs are becoming sick and dying.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I didn't know about the problems...I just had done so much research that I knew it was crap....*


----------



## <3Mia (Nov 14, 2012)

My friends dog just died tonight the vet said it was a virus but she feed her Beneful for the first time just before she got sick. Definitely would not trust it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Definitely, absolutely no Beneful...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Gee-I also New About that.*
*Scarey Just Think of all the busy working people that never hear of this stuff.*
*If I Had Not joined here i would not know half of what i learned on SM-You People are a welth of Info.--So Many Thanks for all the great answers we get here. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My nephew's large dog got extremely sick months ago. They were almost going in for exploratory surgery but then he got better. He had been on Beneful and they and the vet suspect it was Beneful. Thank God he's okay. Is there any thread here about the Beneful dangers? Maybe someone should start one.


----------

